# Question about Evinrude Carb compatibility?



## BloodStone (Jan 22, 2014)

*Hello;
I was needing to know if there is ANY fundamental difference between a 1982 E25ECNE Evinrude CARBURETOR vs a 1982 E35ECND Evinrude CARBURETOR? 
I've looked at exploded diagrams of both carbs & can't see a lick of difference between the two. Are they interchangeable? 
I own the 25hp. Anyway, here's the link I went by..
https://www.boats.net/parts/detail/brp/B-0392570.html
Thanks in advance*


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 22, 2014)

The 35 should have a bigger throat size and a different size jet then the 25hp. It'll bolt on. You might have to remove the plate that the carb bolt to and enlarge the hole in it or change that plate to a 35hp plate. omc single barrel carbs from 25hp /75hp are interchangeable. Think there 3 diffent throat sizes and countless different models and layouts. So they'll all bolt on but you'd have to rejet for the motor. So you couldn't just bolt a 75hp on a 25hp without rejetting. But you can bolt the 35hp on the 25hp with out in jet changes. Sorry if I confused you any I know I'm rambling here.


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339411#p339411 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » Wed Jan 22, 2014 8:41 pm[/url]"]The 35 should have a bigger throat size and a different size jet then the 25hp. It'll bolt on. You might have to remove the plate that the carb bolt to and enlarge the hole in it or change that plate to a 35hp plate. omc single barrel carbs from 25hp /75hp are interchangeable. Think there 3 diffent throat sizes and countless different models and layouts. So they'll all bolt on but you'd have to rejet for the motor. So you couldn't just bolt a 75hp on a 25hp without rejetting. But you can bolt the 35hp on the 25hp with out in jet changes. Sorry if I confused you any I know I'm rambling here.



*Only slightly confused :lol: 
So would you advise for or against buying the 1982 35hp Evinrude carb for my 1982 25hp Evinrude? 
Originally I was told all I needed was a choke solenoid. 
BUT, since I have a chance to buy both (aka carb & choke solenoid) NEW as a 
package deal (online & at a real good price) well.. :-k 
Anyways, are we talking major mods to get it to work properly? 
You mentioned possibly having to change out the plates...?*


----------



## Charger25 (Jan 23, 2014)

*You mentioned possibly having to change out the plates...?*

Yeah,as mentioned the throat is larger. IIRC you're going have to change out the intake plate to allow for the larger volume of fuel / air mix. There's a thread on this site that explains it in detail. I've got a 35hp carb that I want to put on the 25. but still looking for a 35 parts motor to get the intake plate and other stuff.

found the thread, good reading n good info
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23898


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339439#p339439 said:


> Charger25 » Thu Jan 23, 2014 8:15 am[/url]"]*You mentioned possibly having to change out the plates...?*
> 
> Yeah,as mentioned the throat is larger. *IIRC you're going have to change out the intake plate to allow for the larger volume of fuel / air mix.* There's a thread on this site that explains it in detail. I've got a 35hp carb that I want to put on the 25. but still looking for a 35 parts motor to get the intake plate and other stuff.
> 
> ...



I've seen other motor sites where guys actually enlarge the intake with a dremel. Pretty sure the 30hp motors use a 25 intake with the 35 carb.


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339439#p339439 said:


> Charger25 » Thu Jan 23, 2014 8:15 am[/url]"]*You mentioned possibly having to change out the plates...?*
> 
> Yeah,as mentioned the throat is larger. IIRC you're going have to change out the intake plate to allow for the larger volume of fuel / air mix. There's a thread on this site that explains it in detail. I've got a 35hp carb that I want to put on the 25. but still looking for a 35 parts motor to get the intake plate and other stuff.
> found the thread, good reading n good info
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23898



*Thanks! :beer: 
I PMed "Johny 25" & asked for his input also (hasn't replied back yet). 
Btw, You wouldn't know a site that would give me details on the exact size of the throats of those two carbs would you?
That way I'll know for sure if I have to go hunting for a new plate or not.*


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339393#p339393 said:


> BloodStone » Wed Jan 22, 2014 3:31 pm[/url]"]*Hello;
> I was needing to know if there is ANY fundamental difference between a 1982 E25ECNE Evinrude CARBURETOR vs a 1982 E35ECND Evinrude CARBURETOR?
> I've looked at exploded diagrams of both carbs & can't see a lick of difference between the two. Are they interchangeable?
> I own the 25hp. Anyway, here's the link I went by..
> ...



Not sure what year they changed, but I think your '82 actually has lots of differences from a 1982 35hp. Is your prop thru hub exhaust? If not then the 35hp will likely not do you much good due to the exhaust restrictions. Later in the 80's both the 25 and 35 used the same lowers, pretty sure yours did not.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe this will help: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23898.


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339648#p339648 said:


> RStewart » Fri Jan 24, 2014 9:45 pm[/url]"]Maybe this will help: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23898.



Charger25 already posted that link, but i'm pretty sure that is not the same as his motor. 

If you go to the link you will see the motor is a 25 that has a thru hub exhaust, same as a 35hp of the same year. 

The 1982 35hp also has this same lower unit, but if his 25hp is a 1982 it should have the below pictured lower unit.

1982 25hp lower unit:
https://cdn.boats.net/diagram/brp/IMAGES/392976/24.png

1982 35hp lower unit:
https://cdn.boats.net/diagram/brp/IMAGES/392977/20.png

notice the difference


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 25, 2014)

> Not sure what year they changed, but I think your '82 actually has lots of differences from a 1982 35hp. Is your prop thru hub exhaust? If not then the 35hp will likely not do you much good due to the exhaust restrictions. Later in the 80's both the 25 and 35 used the same lowers, pretty sure yours did not.



*Now I am confused. :? 
So MD Crappie, you're saying that 1982 E35ECND Evinrude carb will not work on my 1982 E25ECNE Evinrude motor 
even though I can't see a lick of difference between the two carbs (maybe throat size?)? 
And that somehow the difference in exhaust systems is the culprit? I'm pretty sure my 25 is NOT a thru hub exhaust. 
I don't follow...But then again I'm a tinkerer not a full blown marine mechanic. So put it in layman's terms.*


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok it has been awhile so bare with me....so first things first as stated above the difference in the carburetors that gives the performance from the 25 to the 35hp in that year is the size of the venturi (throat) which allows more air to be sucked in. And the other difference as also stated above is jet size in the carbs. When you suck more air you need more fuel....and the 35hp carb had larger jets, simple as that. 

As far as your gear case......you have the split gear case non-thru hub exhaust in 1982 on a 25hp. the 35's had the larger thru hub exhaust. It was in 1985 when OMC started using the lager gear case on all 20-25-30hp models and did away with the split gear case in that motor size. This is what yours should look like and your exhaust comes out of the blue circle I made. the red circle was already on this pic I found and is just a weep hole 


And to the post regarding the dremel tool to bore out the intake.......this is usually done on the 1985 and on 20hp restricted intakes or the derated models. They made these intakes with a small hole to restrict airflow and keep the engine from making 25hp so it could go on lakes designated for 20hp or less. I had one of the 20hp models from 1985 (canada derated) and all you had to do to get 25hp out of it was bore out the intake hole. But to actually get the correct air flow volume it is virtually impossible to bore out the 25hp intake to match the size of the 30 and 35hp intakes. Well unless you have a CNC machine or something. 

(My old computer crashed and I am in the process of trying to recover all my pics)


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339667#p339667 said:


> BloodStone » Sat Jan 25, 2014 2:39 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> > Not sure what year they changed, but I think your '82 actually has lots of differences from a 1982 35hp. Is your prop thru hub exhaust? If not then the 35hp will likely not do you much good due to the exhaust restrictions. Later in the 80's both the 25 and 35 used the same lowers, pretty sure yours did not.
> ...



The 35 carb will "fit" on your 25, but you will not see the gains that someone would see doing this to one of the (84-85) and forward models that have the thru hub exhaust. In fact you will, IMHO, see no gain at all. I believe it will actually run worse in the mid-range. 

Before you "waste" any money on that motor I would go thru the exploded parts diagrams and see ALL of the differences.

Most guys don't realize all the parts that are different on the pre '84 motors. Look at the crankcase & cylinder heads, they the same? Nope

Part's 1 & 14 on each of the below diagrams:
https://cdn.boats.net/diagram/brp/IMAGES/392976/18.png
https://cdn.boats.net/diagram/brp/IMAGES/392977/16.png


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 25, 2014)

> The 35 carb will "fit" on your 25, but you will not see the gains that someone would see doing this to one of the (84-85) and forward models that have the thru hub exhaust. In fact you will, IMHO, see no gain at all. I believe it will actually run worse in the mid-range.
> Before you "waste" any money on that motor I would go thru the exploded parts diagrams and see ALL of the differences.
> Most guys don't realize all the parts that are different on the pre '84 motors. Look at the crankcase & cylinder heads, they the same? Nope
> Part's 1 & 14 on each of the below diagrams:
> ...



*Oh crap! ](*,) Well better I found out BEFORE I bought it then after. 
And here I was hoping that I found the pot of OB gold at the end of the proverbial rainbow.  
So IF I am reading this right MD, #1) There's No practical way of boosting performance or HP on my 25 1982 Evinrude (#25ECNE), correct? 
2) I have to find THE EXACT same carb that is currently on the motor? Originally, all I was told I needed was a choke solenoid (motor doesn't run correctly at WOT-needs to be manually choked & coaxed). So how wide open are my options just on that front (aka which Evinrude/Johnson models from 82-83 use the same choke solenoid)?
Thanks again to you & Johny25 for your help btw. You both just saved me from making a $140.00 mistake :beer: 
*


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339717#p339717 said:


> BloodStone » Sat Jan 25, 2014 2:12 pm[/url]"]
> 
> *Oh crap! ](*,) Well better I found out BEFORE I bought it then after.
> And here I was hoping that I found the pot of OB gold at the end of the proverbial rainbow.
> ...



Well your choke/solenoid should have nothing to do with WOT running, unless it is somehow closing on it's own. If this were happening then the motor would die from lack of air. 

Since you have one of the older ones (choke vs primer) your choke should only be closed when you are warming the motor up. Once the motor is warm the choke should just be open. If you are having to close the choke while running then it is like you are sucking air from one of the carb seals/gaskets or core plugs. If this is happening at WOT then you likely are not able to get it to stabilize at idle.


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339717#p339717 said:


> BloodStone » Today, 11:12[/url]"]
> 
> 
> > The 35 carb will "fit" on your 25, but you will not see the gains that someone would see doing this to one of the (84-85) and forward models that have the thru hub exhaust. In fact you will, IMHO, see no gain at all. I believe it will actually run worse in the mid-range.
> ...




Listen to those that have done it.....not those that talk about doing it. I know of several guys that have done this mod to the pre 84' 25hp's and had very good results. It will take me a little bit to find them......some are on this site and I hope they see this post. Others are on different sites and I will try to get the info to you


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 25, 2014)

> Well your choke/solenoid should have nothing to do with WOT running, unless it is somehow closing on it's own. If this were happening then the motor would die from lack of air.



*I have both an electric choke & a manual choke (knob pull out on front of engine). I am talking about the round cylinder attached to the side of the carb with the 2 wires coming off it & the small rod running through the middle. I was told by a mechanic that that was the culprit. So I am taking his word for it.*



> Since you have one of the older ones (choke vs primer) your choke should only be closed when you are warming the motor up. Once the motor is warm the choke should just be open. If you are having to close the choke while running then it is like you are sucking air from one of the carb seals/gaskets or core plugs. If this is happening at WOT then you likely are not able to get it to stabilize at idle.


*

It idles ok (not great) but when I pull up on the choke toggle located on the shifter box (side console) at WOT the motor definitely picks up speed & runs better.
Anyway question MD; Are you speaking from experience having done these specific carb mods or are you merely guessing/deducing that it won't work? 
(no offense meant or implied) 
I still don't know how it matters where the exhaust is (thru hub or otherwise) in regards to these carburetors? :?: *


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339742#p339742 said:


> BloodStone » Sat Jan 25, 2014 6:35 pm[/url]"]
> *I have both an electric choke & a manual choke (knob pull out on front of engine). I am talking about the round cylinder attached to the side of the carb with the 2 wires coming off it & the small rod running through the middle. I was told by a mechanic that that was the culprit. So I am taking his word for it.*


I would find a new mechanic. That is the solenoid that closes the choke. If closing the choke at high speed helps you, you have carb problems, not a choke problem.


> It idles ok (not great) but when I pull up on the choke toggle located on the shifter box (side console) at WOT the motor definitely picks up speed & runs better.
> Anyway question MD; Are you speaking from experience having done these specific carb mods or are you merely guessing/deducing that it won't work? (no offense meant or implied)
> I still don't know how it matters where the exhaust is in regards to these carburetors? :?: [/b]



No I have never done the "conversion". I was just letting you know that there are more differences then "just the carb". Lots of guys think the pre 84 motor are just like the 84 and up. All I am saying is that you should look at the diagrams real good before taking the leap on a carb. I'm fairly confident you will need to do a bunch more things then just bolting on a carb to change your 25 to a 35.

Another thing to think about is your LU. Will it handle 35hp like the larger one? What props are available for it? Can you get a bigger prop if the 35hp will allow you to spin more RPM? or are you planning to just spin the stock prop faster? 

It's not where the exhaust it, it how much exhaust is able to get out. Just take to anybody who works on motors. Doesn't matter how much gas/air you put in, if you can't get the exhaust out the HP is not increasing.


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 25, 2014)

> I would find a new mechanic. That is the solenoid that closes the choke. If closing the choke at high speed helps you, you have carb problems, not a choke problem.



*Yeah, good luck with that! :roll: And you're probably right, that's why I would like to replace the damn thing altogether (thus my initial inquiry post here).*



> No I have never done the "conversion". I was just letting you know that there are more differences then "just the carb". Lots of guys think the pre 84 motor are just like the 84 and up. All I am saying is that you should look at the diagrams real good before taking the leap on a carb. I'm fairly confident you will need to do a bunch more things then just bolting on a carb to change your 25 to a 35.
> Another thing to think about is your LU. Will it handle 35hp like the larger one? What props are available for it? Can you get a bigger prop if the 35hp will allow you to spin more RPM? or are you planning to just spin the stock prop faster?
> It's not where the exhaust it, it how much exhaust is able to get out. Just take to anybody who works on motors. Doesn't matter how much gas/air you put in, if you can't get the exhaust out the HP is not increasing.



*I just brought a new prop for it a couple of years ago & it still looks great. I'm not looking for an increase to 35hp 
(I'd be content with a mere 5hp increase & a smooth & correctly running OB at this point). 
In regards to your other questions, I don't know. But I doubt an additional 5-6hp is going to have THAT dramatic an effect on my LU. 
Just like I don't know between what you're saying & what Johny 25 is saying? He says he has proof based on others having done it. 
I just don't want to get involved in some deep, total tear down mechanical BS in order for this conversion to work. 
If all is required is a new plate & fine tuning the 35 carb, then great! If I gotta change a bunch of other stuff too (like LU & exhaust ports etc..), then no!*


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339747#p339747 said:


> BloodStone » Sat Jan 25, 2014 7:23 pm[/url]"]
> In regards to your other questions, I don't know. But I doubt an additional 5-6hp is going to have THAT dramatic an effect on my LU.
> Just like I don't know between what you're saying & what Johny 25 is saying? He says he has proof based on others having done it.
> I just don't want to get involved in some deep, total tear down mechanical BS in order for this conversion to work.
> If all is required is a new plate & fine tuning the 35 carb, then great! If I gotta change a bunch of other stuff too (like LU & exhaust ports etc..), then no![/b]



I think this might be one of the "conversions" he is speaking of:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26524&p=272117&hilit=+35hp#p272117

Here is the motor his carb came from - a 1980 35hp
https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1980/J35ECSM/CYLINDER%20%26%20CRANKCASE/parts.html

Here is the motor he put the carb on - a 1980 25hp
https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1980/J25RCSA/CYLINDER%20%26%20CRANKCASE/parts.html

Look at part #'s 1 and 14 - the "Cylinder & Crankcase Assembly" and the "Cylinder Head Assembly"
Both motors use the same one of each.

Now look at the 1982 25hp below
https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/EVINRUDE/1982/E25CNE/CYLINDER%20%26%20CRANKCASE/parts.html

and compare it to the 1982 35hp below
https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/EVINRUDE/1982/E35ECND/CYLINDER%20%26%20CRANKCASE/parts.html

Notice that they are different?


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 26, 2014)

I see what you are trying to say MDcrappie but believe me both those blocks are the exact same and came front the same cast, cylinder heads too. There is nothing different internally on them at all. Just look........they put different numbers on replacement parts but they are the same and match the 25hp
https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1982&hp=35&model=E35ELCND&manufacturer=Evinrude&section=Cylinder+%26amp%3B+Crankcase


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339789#p339789 said:


> Johny25 » Sun Jan 26, 2014 3:44 am[/url]"]I see what you are *trying to say* MDcrappie but believe me both those blocks are the exact same and came front the same cast, cylinder heads too. There is nothing different internally on them at all. Just look........they put different numbers on replacement parts but they are the same and match the 25hp
> https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1982&hp=35&model=E35ELCND&manufacturer=Evinrude&section=Cylinder+%26amp%3B+Crankcase



Not trying to say, I'm say - I would do some more research to be 100% sure they are the same, and putting out likely $200 plus.

How sure are you? Willing to pay back all the OP money he puts out if it doesn't work for him? 

Here are the 1982 25hp "replacement" parts, and I don't see where they match the 35hp. (in the link you provided)
https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1982&hp=25&model=E25CNE&manufacturer=Evinrude&section=Cylinder+%26amp%3B+Crankcase
0394995 = 0394994?
0396165 = 0396194?
0433534 = 0432540?
0435943 = 0433533?
0484784 = 0435942?
L/P 2296.64 = L/P 1339.99?

Each of the "discontinued" parts is shown with a "replacement" number and they are different in the 25 and the 35. Why?


BTW - have YOU ever put a 1982 35hp carb on a 1982 25hp motor?


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have no need to continue debating something I am correct about. I have first hand experience with this mod and have walked many others through it. What the OP chooses to do is his choice. . My boat isn't going to go any faster whether he does or not :lol:


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339814#p339814 said:


> Johny25 » Sun Jan 26, 2014 11:40 am[/url]"]I have no need to continue debating something I am correct about. I have first hand experience with this mod and have walked many others through it. What the OP chooses to do is his choice. . My boat isn't going to go any faster whether he does or not :lol:



Gotcha - so YOU never have done this on a 1982 yourself....you've "walked others through it".....in your own words.......



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339740#p339740 said:


> Johny25 » Sat Jan 25, 2014 5:56 pm[/url]"]
> 
> Listen to those that have done it.....not those that talk about doing it.




I'm done here......................you can go ahead and get the last word in now......


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 26, 2014)

*UGH This is INSANE!! ](*,) 
Sorry, this may rank as blasphemy here but, I'm going to iboats.com & ask over there!
In the words of the late, great Jimmy Hendrix; "There's just to much confusion, I can't get no relief."*


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 26, 2014)

BloodStone I'd listen to Johny25 on this one. He's put a lot of time and research into his carb swap and documented it pretty thoroughly. I don't think it would be that big of a deal to swap them out. If it was me it wouldn't bother me in the least bit to swap the carbs out.


----------



## Charger25 (Jan 27, 2014)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Boat2fast (Jan 27, 2014)

I may be able to help here. My experience is mainly 1987 and up 521cc (20,25,28,30hp). The largest carbs were used, mostly, on the top hp models with electric start and remote control. Please note that the top horsepower models have a different block. These engines typically had a cylinder-block part number all their own. The difference is the ports. The ports in the high-hp blocks are large oval shaped ports versus the small round ports in the standard blocks. I only figured this out when I had two blocks, all apart, side by side. Only the 35hp blocks(up to 85) and the 30hp(86 and up) had the big ports. These are the engines that got the big throat carbs. 

With this all in mind...any engine can benefit from a larger carb, somewhat, as long as the rest of the system is capable of handling the increased flow. What flows in, plus combustion gases, must flow out. The engines with the larger ports always had a higher RPM operating range. They all had the larger lower unit too....as well as the big carbs. 

Starting with the first "28hp" model(1986), the factory used the biggest practical carburetor on a small port block...still with the small lower exhaust system. This is the carb that will work best hot-rodding a 25. Finding a parts motor is the easiest thing, they are everywhere. Sticking a 30-35hp carb on a small port block, with the smaller exhaust, is something I would never have even tried. The carb would likely ruin the responsiveness of the original engine. Endless time could be spent re-jetting and adjusting...blah-blah...all to frustration.

Remember the factory had unlimited time and resource to play with all sorts of these combinations. Following their lead is easy with factory parts books. These detail all the combinations of parts that worked best. The best ones they sold to us. 

Final results, for me, stay with the 85 and up years. All the bugs worked out. Large gearcase equals best flow and much better prop selection. Going fast?... find a big port block. Then get out your big carburetor.

Word of caution. Small 12-14ft aluminum boats get real dangerous with the right combination of horsepower, mounting height, trim angle, and prop pitch. My best efforts to date have turned over 40 mph running 6000 rpm with 17p factory sst prop. Many years of seat-time with tiller engines and light boats has taught me fear. Picture a stone skipping across the water. My 2c worth.


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 27, 2014)

Notice these guys that race and have actually done this mod talking about the 35hp carb bolting directly on the early 80's models.....and also the pics that are posted. The top 2 motors are pre 85' 25hp engines with the smaller exhaust that flows out behind prop. I highly doubt they would invest the money into a racing gear case like that unless the mod works and works well. 

https://www.boatracingfacts.com/forums/showthread.php?10871-omc-25hp


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 27, 2014)

And just for the record.....I have never advised anyone to do this mod to a pre 85' motor with the smaller gear case. Although many guys have went ahead and did it and apparently had no issues. OMC was the best outboard manufacturer back in these days and made some great stuff so I do not doubt that the smaller gear case can handle it.....i just don't put my name on it.

Here is the motor I did the mod to. And remember my 14' tin is decked out and very heavy, around 1200 lbs total weight in these videos. Going into a headwind and up current on a river mind you and I am still doing 28mph
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMeGmnCff6I&index=2&list=FLguJ4E_MdXrMCCB2b8no36Q


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 27, 2014)

*Ok, I just called my local marine dealer & I found out the carb # on my 1982 25hp Evinrude E25CNE is #393017 & 
the 1982 35 hp E35ECND is #393057. And the gentleman said, the carb kits for BOTH carbs are exactly the same. The only difference between the two is the 35 has a larger jet size. He said even the intake gaskets (throats) are the same (so is the housing size). In short, he said there should be no problems. And he said, the LU shouldn't be an issue either. At worst, I might have to change props to allow for RPM issues. He also said if I was going to use a 25hp carb off a long shaft 25hp Johnnyrude onto a short shaft 25hp Johnnyrude then I might have issues (probably with exhaust). I did hear from a guy at iboats who said that the internet is a "great source for a wealth of bad information." So I think I am leaning toward getting the 35hp carb..:-k *


----------



## Boat2fast (Jan 27, 2014)

OKay I understand where your parts guy is coming from. The kits are the same, and so are the mounting gaskets. I stock them all the time. But the jets are NOT the only difference. Look at the picture. Here is a 25hp carb(on the left) next to a 30hp carb (on the right). The 25, 28, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 and 75s also use the same kits as long as the carbs are the same _style_. The carbs are different in their venturi diameters. Again more power requires more air(bigger carb). More air requires more fuel(bigger jet). I don't usually bother with the smaller exhaust, old style, lower units because the prop selection is limited. As soon as you get them running good, you can't find a prop big enough. They just over rev and bounce off the rev limiter. OMC never put the big port blocks and big carbs on the old style lower units. I follow their lead.


----------



## Boat2fast (Jan 27, 2014)

I got caught once believing I could re-jet a 30hp Mercury to 40hp specs. Both engines had identical carbs according to the parts books. The only difference was the jet part number. 
I bought the big jet and installed it in the original carb. The engine started and ran normally. I motored out of the mooring area and gave it the gas. As soon as the engine started drawing fuel through the main jet, the motor chugged and gagged from way-to-much fuel. I restored the old jet to its rightful position and the engine ran perfectly once again. Later I looked down the throat of a similar 40hp engine and, lookee there, a much bigger carb. 
Here is some actual practical experience for you. You can learn a cheap lesson that cost me time and money. 
Compare a 9.9 and a 15hp carb. You will see the same thing. Same with a 40 and a 50hp carb. All these carbs show every part number the same except the jet. 
Please see attached two photos of OMC 40 and 50hp carbs. The bowls are missing from the 50hp units. The 40hp units are obviously smaller and flow much less air.
There are often other changes in the various parts of identical engines. One to be more powerful and one to be less. For instance the 1988 OMC 50hp cylinder head has a smaller combustion chamber than the 40hp head. This results in a higher compression ratio. This compliments the larger carbs and the engine makes more power. Sometimes the reed valves are the same but the fingers are allowed to open a little farther. Sometimes the exhaust tuner is larger or smaller(9.9-15hp 1980s). Sometimes the actual block is different with larger ports (later 40-50hp).


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339973#p339973 said:


> Boat2fast » Mon Jan 27, 2014 9:32 pm[/url]"]OKay I understand where your parts guy is coming from. The kits are the same, and so are the mounting gaskets. I stock them all the time. But the jets are NOT the only difference. Look at the picture. Here is a 25hp carb(on the left) next to a 30hp carb (on the right). The 25, 28, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 and 75s also use the same kits as long as the carbs are the same _style_. The carbs are different in their venturi diameters. Again more power requires more air(bigger carb). More air requires more fuel(bigger jet). I don't usually bother with the smaller exhaust, old style, lower units because the prop selection is limited. As soon as you get them running good, you can't find a prop big enough. They just over rev and bounce off the rev limiter. OMC never put the big port blocks and big carbs on the old style lower units. I follow their lead.



*Interesting. :-k 
These 2 carbs ARE the same style (& same size housing too). But what if I do what Johny25 said & put a intake plate off a 1984 35hp Evinrude (providing it bolts up the same) onto my 25 along with the carb (thus accomodating the larger throat size)? Outside of maybe the prop, what other changes would I have to make if any, enlarge the exhaust tube/port...what? 
And as you probably already know, both the 25hp & 35hp Evinrude carbs are no longer available or apparently being manufactured. 
So you can maybe understand my desire to get this carb to work on my motor.*


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339973#p339973 said:


> Boat2fast » Mon Jan 27, 2014 9:32 pm[/url]"]OKay I understand where your parts guy is coming from. The kits are the same, and so are the mounting gaskets. I stock them all the time. But the jets are NOT the only difference. Look at the picture. Here is a 25hp carb(on the left) next to a 30hp carb (on the right). The 25, 28, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 and 75s also use the same kits as long as the carbs are the same _style_. The carbs are different in their venturi diameters. Again more power requires more air(bigger carb). More air requires more fuel(bigger jet). I don't usually bother with the smaller exhaust, old style, lower units because the prop selection is limited. As soon as you get them running good, you can't find a prop big enough. They just over rev and bounce off the rev limiter. OMC never put the big port blocks and big carbs on the old style lower units. I follow their lead.



*Ok I hear what you're saying Boat2fast (& no I'm not questioning your mechanical mojo lol) but then on the other hand, I find stuff like the following..https://www.boats.net/parts/detail/brp/B-0386792.html And when I go on ebay I also find that besides the intake manifold, the Inner Exhaust Tube Housing between the 25 & 35 are apparently the same too, etc..Now how can the carb housing be the exact same size, the intake manifold the same & apparently the Inner Exhaust Tube Housing between the 25hp & the 35hp too? Seems like there isn't a whole helluva lot of difference between these 2 motors. So with that said, Do you have any links that show an exploded diagrams of these two OB motors (the 1982 25ECNE & the 1982 35ECND)? Maybe that'll help clear all this up for me. Also, IF I do get that carb plus change out the intake, you're telling me, it's a fool's errand & that it unquestionably will NOT work, correct? *


----------



## Boat2fast (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay, we're comparing the 1982 25hp and the 1982 35hp. What are the differences? Different part numbers mean different parts.

Block 25hp: #0390430, 35hp: #0391166

Head 25hp: #0327671, 35hp: #0327672

Carb 25hp: #0393017,0393020(15in or 20in), 35hp: #0393057 all models

We know the block is different. 
We know the head is different. 
We know that the lower unit is the 'new style'. 
We know the carb is different.

Now we need to examine the parts themselves to determine what changes the factory engineered to make more power. I have not done this with the 1982 models. 

On the later models the 30hp blocks have much bigger ports. 1982 is the same. The 2 block numbers supercede all the way up to 2005. 

Different cylinder heads usually have different combustion chamber volume. This results in higher compression ratio. (I measured chamber volume in the 1988 40hp and 50hp heads. 34cc vs. 31cc)

Different carbs have different bore sizes. Small carbs allow less air flow. Bigger carbs allow more. Big carbs don't meter fuel as precisely at low speeds as small carbs do.

The RPM range is higher on the 35hp models to take advantage of the added flow capabilities. Example: 1983 25hp runs 4500-5500rpm, 1983 35hp runs 5200-5800rpm. Note the 35hp 'RPM range' is higher and narrower.

These differences combine so all the parts work in harmony together. A higher horsepower engine needs ALL it's parts to do their job to the same degree. 

This is why putting a 35hp carb on a 25hp engine probably _won't_ do what you are hoping for. It may actually ruin the low speed responsiveness that the 25 had before. All the rest of the '25hp' parts are all at their limits just as the big carb is ready to start working.


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 29, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340145#p340145 said:


> Boat2fast » Today, 12:03[/url]"]Okay, we're comparing the 1982 25hp and the 1982 35hp. What are the differences? Different part numbers mean different parts.
> 
> Block 25hp: #0390430, 35hp: #0391166
> 
> ...



Ok rather than debating this anymore I ask you to find 1 person who has ACTUALLY done this modification who has not seen good to great results. There are plenty of people who haven't done this modification that say it can't be done or shouldn't be done........yet there are plenty of people that have ACTUALLY done it and had good results including myself. Of all the people I have walked through this mod in the past I have not had one of them say it did not work. I am not telling the OP to do this mod as I have never told anyone to do it.....what I am saying is it can be done and has been done with success......end of story.


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 29, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340162#p340162 said:


> Johny25 » Wed Jan 29, 2014 4:52 pm[/url]"]
> 
> Ok rather than debating this anymore



Well then STOP debating. I gave advise, you gave advise (then had to debate) and now someone else is giving advise (and you have to debate). Just because you keep saying the same thing over and over that doesn't make it right. 

The OP has the info now, let HIM decide.


----------



## Boat2fast (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's one that did work. 2003 25hp pull start, shortshaft. Put on a brand new 30 carb, Panther power trim, and a 15p Stainless prop. Boat did 40gps

While holding on, trimming, and steering, I had barely a second or so to look at the GPS. Here's a link:

https://www.dropshots.com/boat2fast#albums/Running Videos/2008-08-14/13:21:30

If asked for a guest password, use "twist'er"

The engine is now property of some thief.


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340177#p340177 said:


> Boat2fast » Wed Jan 29, 2014 6:32 pm[/url]"]Here's one that did work. 2003 25hp pull start, shortshaft. Put on a brand new 30 carb, Panther power trim, and a 15p Stainless prop. Boat did 40gps
> While holding on, trimming, and steering, I had barely a second or so to look at the GPS. Here's a link:
> https://www.dropshots.com/boat2fast#albums/Running Videos/2008-08-14/13:21:30
> If asked for a guest password, use "1914"
> The engine is now property of some thief.




*Man, I am really sorry to hear that boat2fast. :-& Was it covered by your insurance?
Anyway, after a 1/2 phone call to a local marina, I've decided to get a carb kit & 2 new gaskets instead (1 of them being an intake). The man said that unless the carb body itself is damaged just rebuild it. He also said that he suspects an air leak (aka running lean) & thus the reason I'm having to choke it at wot. And finally he said, the gear-case is different between a 25hp & 35hp & it would almost be the equivalent of putting a Chevy 350 cubic inch engine in a car that originally only had a 305. In short, the tranny (I.e gearcase) may not hold up. So I'm going the route of rebuild. And just to cover my bases, I am also buying a new choke solenoid too. If that doesn't work, I'll sell the #@%&$ thing (after Hulking out-natch! :lol: ) & put on another Johnnyrude when it's financially feasible to do so. Which leads me to my final question, if the latter scenario proves out to be the case, do I need to necssarily find a non-tiller ONLY JohnnyRude (1985 on up) or can those be converted from tiller to controls without too much hassle?
Thanks for all your input guys much appreciated. :beer: *
Edit: See this link for even MORE confusion & uncertainty. ](*,) 
https://forums.iboats.com/johnson-evinrude-outboards/converting-20-hp-johnson-35-hp-274566.html


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

rebuild the carb and it should run fine (this will be considerably easier to do than the afore mentioned carb swapping debacle). :twisted: 

Why worry about the solenoid at this point? You can apply and release power and watch it actuate.
At worst you can always disconnect the solenoid powered choke and use the manual. It's not like it's needed at WOT (at least not when the carb is functional :LOL2: ).


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340175#p340175 said:


> MDCrappie » Yesterday, 14:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340162#p340162 said:
> ...



Troll.... :roll:


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340296#p340296 said:


> SumDumGuy » Thu Jan 30, 2014 9:34 pm[/url]"]rebuild the carb and it should run fine (this will be considerably easier to do than the afore mentioned carb swapping debacle). :twisted:
> Why worry about the solenoid at this point? You can apply and release power and watch it actuate.
> At worst you can always disconnect the solenoid powered choke and use the manual. It's not like it's needed at WOT (at least not when the carb is functional :LOL2: ).



*And here's another possibility, that the carb they put on the 1982 E35ECND (#393057) is the exact same carb as on my 1982 E25CNE (#393017). And that the power difference between these 2 particular engines (aka MPH/RPM) is derived solely from having different pistons, crank, gear case ratio & prop pitch. I wrote boats.net & asked them after seeing all the part numbers between those 2 carbs are the exact same. If so, then I'll just buy that carb & CS I found new and call it a day. We'll see.. [-o< *


----------



## MDCrappie (Jan 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340303#p340303 said:


> Johny25 » Thu Jan 30, 2014 10:25 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340175#p340175 said:
> ...



Real nice Rich - someone doesn't agree with your opinion and they become a Troll


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok rather than debating this anymore[/quote]

Well then STOP debating. I gave advise, you gave advise (then had to debate) and now someone else is giving advise (and you have to debate). Just because you keep saying the same thing over and over that doesn't make it right. 

The OP has the info now, let HIM decide.[/quote]

Troll.... :roll:[/quote]

Real nice Rich - someone doesn't agree with your opinion and they become a Troll[/quote]

I am not Rich......and my "rather than debating" comment was not directed at you......nor did I imply that it was directed at you. Your response was a trolling statement....period. 




BloodStone said:


> [url=<a class="vglnk" title="Link added by VigLink" target="_blank" rel="nofollow" href="https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340296#p340296 said:
> 
> 
> > SumDumGuy"><span>https</span><span>://</span><span>www</span><span>.</span><span>tinboats</span><span>.</span><span>net</span><span>/</span><span>forum</span><span>/</span><span>viewtopic</span><span>.</span><span>php</span><span>?</span><span>p</span><span>=</span><span>340296</span><span>#</span><span>p340296</span><span>]</span><span>SumDumGuy</span></a> » Thu Jan 30, 2014 9:34 pm[/url]"]rebuild the carb and it should run fine (this will be considerably easier to do than the afore mentioned carb swapping debacle). :twisted:
> ...



The crank and pistons are not different Bloodstone. The gear case and ratio is in that year though, but has nothing to do with HP that the engine is capable of (prop pitch can be changed by you accordingly depending on load and RPM you are running). If I still had that 85' 30hp I would send you the carb for FREE just to prove I am correct regarding this mod.


----------



## MDCrappie (Feb 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340390#p340390 said:


> Johny25 » Fri Jan 31, 2014 8:15 pm[/url]"] my "rather than debating" comment was not directed at you......nor did I imply that it was directed at you. Your response was a trolling statement....period.



Sure it wasn't - well humor me then....who was it "directed" at? (And I'm talking the 1st time you said it, not the 2nd time when you didn't want to debate with B2F, who had posted almost the exact thing I had posted)

I post, you reply (mentioning my name), I reply back and then you reply back with "I have no need to continue debating...."


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 1, 2014)

> The crank and pistons are not different Bloodstone. The gear case and ratio is in that year though, but has nothing to do with HP that the engine is capable of (prop pitch can be changed by you accordingly depending on load and RPM you are running). If I still had that 85' 30hp I would send you the carb for FREE just to prove I am correct regarding this mod.



*Boys, boys, boys! [-X ............................................ :lol: 
Anyway Johny25, your "modified" motor is/was a 1985+, correct? Isn't 1985 the year they started making all the significant changes in those engines & measuring HP from the prop instead of at the head? Mine is a 1982 25hp (#E25CNE). And from what I gather here, there appears to be ALOT more involved with trying to convert a 1982 25hp JohnnyRude to 35hp (or 30hp) than it is a 1985 & up 25hp JohnnyRude. 
When you mentioned you had "walked others through it", were they pre-1984 25hp JohnnyRudes or post 1985 JohnnyRudes? 
If it's the former, I'd like to see the posts/links or be able to contact them for info. And FYI, it's NOT because I don't believe you, I just want to see for myself what such an undertaking would call for mechanically speaking.*


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh, you guys are blowing up a simple carb swap like it's major port work or something. ](*,) If you can't figure out that a 25hp and 35hp carb throat is a different size and your to cheap to buy one just to try it then stop debating about it. I've seen guys put a 90hp carb on these motors and run them. He didn't see the gains hew wanted but he made it work. Omc use to make a race motor called the mod 50 and it was a 3cylinder based on the 49 cube 60-75hp motor and it had 3 90hp carbs. keep in mind a 90hp only uses 2 carbs to feed 4 cylinders. Those carbs are 2 barrel carbs so each throat feed one cylinder and they used them on a 49 cube 3 cylinder. Honestly don't think your going to over carb your motor and worst comes to worse sell the 35hp carb. I'll bet money your 25hp carb is different then the 35hp carb. Major changes engine wise happened back in like 72-73 they went from 22.somehting cubes to 31.8cu.in. Sorry for the rant but this this horse is getting beat to death here. If you don't try you'll never know.


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340457#p340457 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » Sat Feb 01, 2014 11:09 am[/url]"]Oh my gosh, you guys are blowing up a simple carb swap like it's major port work or something. ](*,) If you can't figure out that a 25hp and 35hp carb throat is a different size and your to cheap to buy one just to try it then stop debating about it. I've seen guys put a 90hp carb on these motors and run them. He didn't see the gains hew wanted but he made it work. Omc use to make a race motor called the mod 50 and it was a 3cylinder based on the 49 cube 60-75hp motor and it had 3 90hp carbs. keep in mind a 90hp only uses 2 carbs to feed 4 cylinders. Those carbs are 2 barrel carbs so each throat feed one cylinder and they used them on a 49 cube 3 cylinder. Honestly don't think your going to over carb your motor and worst comes to worse sell the 35hp carb. I'll bet money your 25hp carb is different then the 35hp carb. Major changes engine wise happened back in like 72-73 they went from 22.somehting cubes to 31.8cu.in. Sorry for the rant but this this horse is getting beat to death here. If you don't try you'll never know.



*You're right Li' blue BUT, keep this tidbit in mind..that 35hp carb ISN'T free. 
So without sufficient & specific information, it's a $140.00 GAMBLE/guess. Now, $140.00 may be peanuts to some here but, not to me because I just don't have money to piss away all willy nilly. And according to boats.net, if both carbs are not the same then why is the housing the same size & why do all the parts have the same part #s including the intake? 
It's not like I expect everyone here to do my homework. 
Believe me you, I've been calling & emailing different marinas & dealers trying to get info (not just here or at iboats).*


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 1, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/35hp-Johnson-carburetor-/291057369059?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item43c45effe3&vxp=mtr $32 buy it, a rebuild kit and slap it on. There's no way I'd pay over $50 for a carb never have never will. If you watch on ebay and know what your looking for you can find them cheap. Buy the carb or keep beating this horse doesn't make a difference to me. Good luck with the motor.


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340481#p340481 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » Sat Feb 01, 2014 6:12 pm[/url]"]https://www.ebay.com/itm/35hp-Johnson-carburetor-/291057369059?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item43c45effe3&vxp=mtr $32 buy it, a rebuild kit and slap it on. There's no way I'd pay over $50 for a carb never have never will. If you watch on ebay and know what your looking for you can find them cheap. Buy the carb or keep beating this horse doesn't make a difference to me. Good luck with the motor.



*Ummm..thanks I guess. :-s 
1) My exact carb is a #393017. The used carb you provided the link for is for the 35hp & comes with NO CS. 
In short, I don't need someone else's possible junk. What would be the point? 
2) The carb I am looking at is the exact same carb (#393057) BUT, brand new with a brand new CS.
3) It's only "beating a dead horse" when you already know the answer/outcome for 100% sure. 
I don't due to all the conflicting advise given; "Oh yes, it'll work!" Or "No it won't work because of such & such.." And all the head-spinning contradictions in between. :shock: 
In short, I want a definitive answer on why it will or won't work. If not from you, then somebody else (doesn't necessarily have to be here @ Tinboats).
Cheers!*


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 1, 2014)

Post a pic of your carb throat front and back. Some one should be able to tell you what you have. Yours might already have a 35hp carb, the 25 and 35 carb might be the same for that model. If that's the case they probably have the same large throat carb. I've seen enough omc single barrel carbs to tell if it's got the smaller throat like the 25hp 31.8cube,40hp 45cube, 60hp 49cube and 56cube motors use. Or the larger throat used on the higher hp models of those 3 motors. Sorry if I've sounded rude but it just seems to be blown out of proportion here over a carb swap. I really do hope you get your motor lined out nothing more frustrating then chasing down a problem with these things.


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340434#p340434 said:


> BloodStone » Yesterday, 23:05[/url]"]
> 
> 
> > The crank and pistons are not different Bloodstone. The gear case and ratio is in that year though, but has nothing to do with HP that the engine is capable of (prop pitch can be changed by you accordingly depending on load and RPM you are running). If I still had that 85' 30hp I would send you the carb for FREE just to prove I am correct regarding this mod.
> ...



Contact shawnfish on here......he did an 80 or an 81 I believe.......


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 1, 2014)

No point in buying new......I paid $40 bucks I believe off of ebay for the carb and intake together. This really has been blown up to be way to much. Only you can decide if it is worth it. I created my original post to show others that you can squeeze more HP out of these motors for a relatively cheap price....meaning under $100 and you can do it yourself with a simple bolt on. 

And like lil blue has stated....we do not know what you really have? Heck I haven't even seen a pic of said motor....let alone carburetor......for all I know you have a black motor :lol: 

Good luck Bloodstone....and if you follow through post it for others that may have an 82' and want to do this


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 2, 2014)

> No point in buying new......I paid $40 bucks I believe off of ebay for the carb and intake together. This really has been blown up to be way to much. Only you can decide if it is worth it. I created my original post to show others that you can squeeze more HP out of these motors for a relatively cheap price....meaning under $100 and you can do it yourself with a simple bolt on.
> And like lil blue has stated....we do not know what you really have? Heck I haven't even seen a pic of said motor....let alone carburetor......for all I know you have a black motor :lol:
> Good luck Bloodstone....and if you follow through post it for others that may have an 82' and want to do this



*Well for one, the boat & motor are currently in storage for the winter at my fishing buddy's barn. So no pics at this moment. Heck, I haven't even posted any info or pics on my completed modified Meyers semi-v that I finished last April that the motor currently sits on . And no problem Lil' Blue, :beer: I understand all to well getting exasperated (one of the reasons I left imdb.com boards). Anyway, I did manage to email 2 separate individuals on Ebay one with the 1982 #393017 25hp short shaft carb & the other the 1982 #393057 35hp carb and....I am happy to announce that according to both individuals, the throat size on BOTH are approximately 1 3/8" (maybe 1 7/16" ). They showed me pics with a tape measure included in the pics. BUT the important thing is, they're apparently the same carb! \/ . Don't know about jet size yet. To answer your question Johny25, the motor WAS steely aqua blue(?) but some idiot painted it white & put a Johnson cover on it. But it is an 82 Evinrude (according to the metal tag). And I am going to buy the new carb (comes with a new CS too), plus a new intake gasket because I want to eliminate ALL potential problems. Thanks btw, I'll contact shawnfish asap. Happy Happy Happy!*


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 2, 2014)

I am curious to know where they took the measurements from.......outside, inside (where it bolts to intake) or internally.....the actual throat/venturi? I have yet to see the same size throat/venturi on a 25 and 35hp in those years so I am skeptical of what they are saying. 

If you got pics from the guys then post them 

Not to scare you bloodstone......but I have found many misrepresented parts on ebay and other sites for used parts.....carbs especially. Many people will sell a carb under the 35hp tag when it is actually a 25hp carb and one of the reasons is because the carb works on both models. I found this same problem when trying to find a 15hp carb for my 9.9 johnson. BE CAREFUL and do your research thoroughly. I can visually tell a 25 from a 35 now and a 15 from a 9.9 if they give good pics posted of the throats.


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340541#p340541 said:


> Johny25 » Sun Feb 02, 2014 1:29 pm[/url]"]
> I am curious to know where they took the measurements from.......outside, inside (where it bolts to intake) or internally.....the actual throat/venturi? I have yet to see the same size throat/venturi on a 25 and 35hp in those years so I am skeptical of what they are saying. If you got pics from the guys then post them
> Not to scare you bloodstone......but I have found many misrepresented parts on ebay and other sites for used parts.....carbs especially. Many people will sell a carb under the 35hp tag when it is actually a 25hp carb and one of the reasons is because the carb works on both models. I found this same problem when trying to find a 15hp carb for my 9.9 johnson. BE CAREFUL and do your research thoroughly. I can visually tell a 25 from a 35 now and a 15 from a 9.9 if they give good pics posted of the throats.


*

Can't post the exact pics he sent me (tinboats doesn't allow cut & paste apparently). I could maybe forward the emails to you Johny..
Anyway, here's the ebay link to my 1982 carb(#393017 25hp)*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1712159135...em=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:MOTORS:1123&vxp=mtr &
https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/EVINRUDE/1982/E25CNE/CARBURETOR/parts.html

*And here's the 35hp 1982 carb #393057*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/291057369059?item=291057369059&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:MOTORS:1123&vxp=mtr
& https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/EVINRUDE/1982/E35ECND/CARBURETOR/parts.html
*This ISN'T the one I am getting (that one is new with a new CS)*


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 3, 2014)

*Ok, I finally said to heck with it, went over to my fishing buddy's house & dredged thru all the snow over to his barn. I pulled the cowl off my 1982 25hp & looked at the carb (took pics to, but they came out crappy because the camera I was using was crappy).
Stupid question time: Where would the model # for the carb be? The only # I saw was on top of the carb body & it was # 324441. And upon researching it on boats . net, that # came up zippo (went from 1978-1984)! I am beginning to suspect (much to my chagrin) that I MAY HAVE a "Frankenstein Motor" (aka a true "JohnnyRude" cobbled together one piece at a time). It has a johnson cowl & is painted white with some blue showing through where the paint chipped off & a Evinrude metal tag reading # E25CNE.
I hope I am dead wrong on this. *


----------



## Boat2fast (Feb 3, 2014)

Does you powerhead(serial number)match the transom bracket(serial number)?


----------



## SumDumGuy (Feb 3, 2014)

For that p/n I came up with the following:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Johnson-Ev...tor-18-20-HP-1969-76-Pno-324441-/250631061711

This is what I see for 
E25CNE 1982 CARBURETOR

Tag Part # Description	
0393017	0393017 CARBURETOR ASSY., 15in. transom 
0393020	0393020 CARGBURETOR ASSY., 20in. transom	

https://www.evinrudeonlineparts.com/OemParts#/Evinrude/E25CNE_1982/CARBURETOR/28115/44091


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340701#p340701 said:


> SumDumGuy » Mon Feb 03, 2014 10:42 pm[/url]"]For that p/n I came up with the following:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Johnson-Ev...tor-18-20-HP-1969-76-Pno-324441-/250631061711
> This is what I see for
> E25CNE 1982 CARBURETOR
> ...



*It's NOT the 1st one that is for sure. I already knew it was SUPPOSE to have the #393017 carb (& it does resembles that one). 
And I'll have to go back today, retake those carb pics & re-look for the model #. 
Then look for the power-head serial #(dark in my buddy's barn-no electricity).
But thanks for the heads up. I'll let you know what I find.*


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 4, 2014)

Could be just a casting number...as I do no find it anywhere as a part number. And as far as the info on ebay.......there was no 20hp made from 77-83 by OMC it was made from 1966-1973 under the Johnson tag and then was made again starting in 1985. Evinrude logo never carried a 20hp until 1985


Lots of bad info on Ebay....just saying


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340747#p340747 said:


> Johny25 » Tue Feb 04, 2014 1:25 pm[/url]"]Could be just a casting number...as I do no find it anywhere as a part number. And as far as the info on ebay.......there was no 20hp made from 77-83 by OMC it was made from 1966-1973 under the Johnson tag and then was made again starting in 1985. Evinrude logo never carried a 20hp until 1985
> Lots of bad info on Ebay....just saying



*It's NOT Ebay I am worrying about. It's my Frankenstein motor.  
Today, Once again, I went out to my fishing buddy's place, trudged out into the deep snow to his barn & pulled the cowl off the motor. Turns out my motor ISN'T a E25ENCE (the transom clamps are), it's apparently (based on the small round metal tag on the engine block) a 1980 Johnson #J25TECSA (which according to boats . net )has a carb #0389723. The 35hp carb of the same year is #0391122. I took some pics too (see links).
https://s725.photobucket.com/user/FrankenFraud/media/HPIM1272.jpg.html
https://s725.photobucket.com/user/FrankenFraud/media/HPIM1271.jpg.html
https://s725.photobucket.com/user/FrankenFraud/media/HPIM1270.jpg.html
Btw, how important is the "Air Silencer"? Because apparently this motor is suppose to have one. 
On a side note, on the way to my buddy's place, I saw a beautiful 16' Lowe with a pretty new Yamaha 30-40hp OB motor all sitting outside UNCOVERED! 
(& here I am pampering an old 80's 25hp JohnnyRude on an older boat-go figure). * ](*,)


----------



## shawnfish (Mar 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340757#p340757 said:


> BloodStone » 04 Feb 2014, 15:39[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340747#p340747 said:
> ...




the 1980 35 carb will bolt right to the 25 manifold intake and as far as the non thru hub and through hub exhaust putting the 35 on the 25hp will work fine regardless, ive done it and it works.. also the late 70's through 84 25's and 35's use the same(99% sure) powerheads,intakes and carbs with throat size being the difference in horsepower. the lowers are different but the 35 hp carb on the 25 powerhead will not put any extra wear on the gears etc.... as far as a newer whatever make motor id take the 70's thru mid 80's OMC any day!!! better built, more reliable and easy to tinker on in my opinion.. 25 carb has a restrictor in the throat, 35 does not therefore 35 lets more air into motor and more air = more power... youll need to change your prop though to get best performance


----------



## shawnfish (Mar 17, 2014)

as far as the silencer you don't need it but without it it will be louder and ya run the risk of sucking up something in the carb and clogging a jet..... silencers are cheap on ebay and theres usually several...


----------



## shawnfish (Mar 17, 2014)

#O389723 is correct when you look the 25hp carb up for part number but my factory original 1980 25hp carb has #324441 on the top half and #313355 on the bottom half(bowl float) and I know from experience that theres a lot of carbs from 80 t0 84 with different numbers that will fit the 1980 25/35hp. I believe from 85 on some of the 20/25/30's have same carbs but different intakes..


----------



## bamalivin (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok guys, please help! I have a 1989 Evenrude tracker 20 hp. I have been looking to find the required carb that would work on my 89. I have been told that 83-88 will work, but I noticed that the part numbers changed dramatically after 1988. I know that I will also have to be on the look out for a 35 intake aswell, but I may be able to get away with simply porting mine (controversial, I know). anyone that can chime in and tell me what years will actually work for me would be awesome, because I sure cant tell from the part numbers. 
:?


----------

